# hello



## krigerk9 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wanted to say hello and say there is a lot of great info on this board. I am always looking for new ideas and a sounding board to bounce ideas off of. My wife is active duty Air Force and I am a career firefighter we do a big halloween gathering every year for the kids from the base
We live just outside of Spokane Wa but I am origianlly from south Jersey


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi krigerk9, I'm a Air Force wife at Tinker in Oklahoma City. There are alot of good ideas here, and alot of great people to help you with any problems you might run into. We ask for just one thing in return, brains, fresh brains. Not really, just pictures. We love looking at each others haunts. When you get situated around here we'd love to see what you've got. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum kri-.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum krigerk9! The members here are a great for bouncing ideas off of too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Kriger!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome, its always nice to greet a fellow east coaster.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum K. You're from Jersey??? I'm from Jersey. What exit?? lol, sorry everyone it's a NJ Parkway joke


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## krigerk9 (Aug 24, 2009)

Vlad exit 5 sure is a jersey thing huh?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!!


----------

